# Is this a good time to buy 1D X?



## smi (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi guys, I have the option to buy tomorrow the 1D X, serial number starting with 05.... I am not a professional, just a very enthusiastic amateur (I currently own the 5D II, plus 6 zoom and prime lenses). I have read about the err80 issue, and another one with the servo focusing over 10 fps. Do you think that both of these problems are firmware related, or hardware? I live in Greece, and it's probably impossible to have exchanged if is found faulty. Theoretically, I can wait to buy a bit later, but of course it's very difficult to wait... What would you advise? Warm thanks.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2012)

The 1Dx is the most advanced camera canon has produced to date. If it doesn't satisfy your needs, I doubt any camera could.

Get one if you want it. 8)


----------



## preppyak (Jul 31, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> The 1Dx is the most advanced camera canon has produced to date. If it doesn't satisfy your needs, I doubt any camera could.


Except if its gonna fail on you for the entire trip, then its a big risk to take when you won't be able to exchange it.

See this thread for examples: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8158.30

Personally, I'd wait until Canon acknowledges the error and fixes it, that way you can avoid getting the error. But it sounds like resetting the camera to factory defaults can be a workaround if it acts up. If you're willing to deal with the potential hassle of resetting, then the benefits (insanely fast AF, awesome low-light, etc) could be worth it


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2012)

If reading these things bothers you, just wait. The camera is fine, but it sounds like you are unsure, and this will lead to your being unhappy.
Every camera made has some things that might be better, but I would not take a few reports from people I do not know and that are not recognized experts as being flaws.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2012)

preppyak said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 1Dx is the most advanced camera canon has produced to date. If it doesn't satisfy your needs, I doubt any camera could.
> ...



Murphy's Law in action. 8)


----------



## tron (Jul 31, 2012)

Since you have a nice camera, if you are not into sports and generally fast action very much I would suggest to wait.


----------



## tron (Jul 31, 2012)

I am pretty sure that all 1DX problems will have been solved by 2015 8)


----------



## charlesa (Jul 31, 2012)

I've had mine for the past 3 weeks, and after passing through 3 previous 1D bodies, a 5DII, a 5DIII and a 7D, I can tell you - go for it, if it is within your budget, it gives you a multitude of options, whether sports/wildlife (its main focus on speed) and also other general uses, be it landscape, studio work, well maybe not very good for candid street photography (way too noticeable!)


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 31, 2012)

No no no... nows not the time to buy... wait 3 years from now... when you start to see rumors swirling like an impending tornado about a 1dx2 or whatever, THEN is the perfect time to buy... no wait, maybe after the 1dx2s announcement, no wait, the 1dx2's release... yep that's the perfect time to buy. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Sh1n1ng Forc3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have never had an err80 and mine focuses very quickly and accurately in low light with AI Servo. No issues here, just an awesome camera that has left me very satisfied with its speed and low light, high ISO performance.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sh1n1ng Forc3 said:


> I have never had an err80 and mine focuses very quickly and accurately in low light with AI Servo. No issues here, just an awesome camera that has left me very satisfied with its speed and low light, high ISO performance.



Did you notice the shutter compared to even the 1D Mark IV? I can't believe that shutter. It goes very fast and doesn't vibrate the camera AT ALL. I love clicking that thing!


----------



## tron (Aug 2, 2012)

Check this:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7820.0

(1DX - Ai Servo Issue - Low light focus failure!)


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 2, 2012)

I did have Error 80 many times but it seems to have gone away! ....for now at least.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought the only people in greece that could afford a 1dx were politicians 

But seriously for a purchase of that magnitude I would go with somewhere you can go back to for service and warranty just in case its a dud


----------



## tron (Aug 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I thought the only people in greece that could afford a 1dx were politicians


+1000000 ;D

But seriously, politicians can also afford the whole set of new white lenses (plus the black ones), the planes to take them to nice places to use the equipment, etc ...


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 3, 2012)

tron said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the only people in greece that could afford a 1dx were politicians
> ...



Putin is in London at the moment watching the Olympics - I wonder if he got his 1DX and 300II past the security guards : : :


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


Dude! He is so small the 1dx is bigger than he is with anything but the shorty forty on it


----------



## smi (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought the camera, microadjusted all my lenses, everything works perfectly! I am very much looking forward to this photo weekend!


----------



## tron (Aug 4, 2012)

smi said:


> I bought the camera, microadjusted all my lenses, everything works perfectly! I am very much looking forward to this photo weekend!


Where did you get it from?


----------



## smi (Aug 4, 2012)

Intersys. I believe there expecting some more pieces this week.


----------



## tron (Aug 4, 2012)

smi said:


> Intersys. I believe there expecting some more pieces this week.


You went straight to Intersys? Not to a dealer??? 

Anyway have fun! Are you going to take a lens as a present to your camera?


----------



## smi (Aug 4, 2012)

I am very happy with Intersys, I have bought a lot of my gear from them. I have just updated my signature with my lenses (I have 24 1.4 II, 50 1.2, 85 1.2, 8-14 4L, 16-35, 24-70, 70-200 II). I am covered I think.


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 4, 2012)

smi said:


> I bought the camera, microadjusted all my lenses, everything works perfectly! I am very much looking forward to this photo weekend!



I would like to see what micro adjustments you had to do with all of your lenses.


----------



## smi (Aug 4, 2012)

It took me 6 hours, using Canon EOS utility's live view.


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 4, 2012)

smi said:


> It took me 6 hours, using Canon EOS utility's live view.



I meant that I would like to see your +/- #'s for each of your lenses. I just got a replacement 1DX and some of my AFMA's are almost off the chart.


----------



## smi (Aug 4, 2012)

24=+6, 50=-6, 85=+5, 16-35=+3W and 0T, 24-70=0W and +1T, 70-200=0.
I hope its helps...


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 4, 2012)

I had numbers like that and even smaller on my first 1DX but have a couple of double digits on my replacement 1DX. Would be interested to see others AFMA #'s


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 4, 2012)

It is not a good time to buy. 

1. It's new, hard to find, priced at it retail, likely as high as it ever will be. Let them work the bugs out, and let the price fall a little. 

2. You don't need this camera at your stage. i am not one of those people who think you need a manual film 35mm to start, because 40 years ago thats what they had. But I am one of those people who knows the difference between a photographer, and a gear collector. And when i read your post I think, gear collector. Do you talk more about your gear, or your photographs? Think about it.

You don't need a 2nd body, but if you must, get yourself a 7D. Shoot some sports, and other things that benefit from the high speed shutter, etc.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 4, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> It is not a good time to buy.
> 
> 1. It's new, hard to find, priced at it retail, likely as high as it ever will be. Let them work the bugs out, and let the price fall a little.
> 
> ...



A 7D would be a very bad choice - a 1D4 or a 5DIII would be infinitely better

For sports the 1D4 has many benefits, such as AF point metering, auto iso with minimum shutter speed + EC, plus of course 10fps

Nothing wrong with collecting gear either


----------

